# How Long Does Shipping From Us To UK Take?



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
i am expecting something from the US (Michigan) to the UK. How long would this take to get here it was posted on monday, thankyou very much. kindest regards Kayleigh.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 3, 2009)

depends obviously on how it was shipped.... i would expect between 1 week and 2, maybe into the second week, 3 weeks, and i'd start to worry


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks hunny.
Probably second class if they have one.
Kindest regards Kayleigh x x x


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2009)

i've had stuff arrive in as little as 5 days but i've also waited about 3 weeks before. so it really does differ all the time! i'd say usually stuff gets to me in about 7 days on average though


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Sep 3, 2009)

ooo brilliant thanks hunny. 7 days would be monday


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have had stuff get there in 5 days....2 weeks and as long as 3 weeks...there is no set time for USPS first class...I have heard people say a month....I guess you get what you pay for...I normally ship Prioirty to the UK and it takes about 5-6 business days


----------



## anita22 (Sep 3, 2009)

It depends a lot on what kind of shipping it is. I think there might be some guidelines on the UPS website.


----------



## ashtn (Sep 3, 2009)

it can be crazy slow sometimes, I once bought a pair of boots off of ebay, (from the UK to Canada) and they shipped it with the slowest mail, so it would be cheapest, cause they were heavy boots. They never showed up so i figured i had been scammed, but then they finally got here 6 months later :| it was insane.


----------

